# Operator Standing Platform for Wood Lather



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

Just purchased a Jet 1221 lathe. I have limited space - garage/workshop - and I need to keep our vehicles inside during the winter (Alaska). I have a beautiful tool bench - store bought. But the height of the table plus the height of the lathe to the spur center is about 5" above my elbow. I really don't want to cut the legs off as I am going to put another tool on the other end - and the table height for this is perfect. So I am thinking about making a 4"-5" platform to stand on. I have a bad back, neck and shoulder so I need to adjust the platform for what feels like the best fit. I only need the platform a bit wider on each side for safe operation of the lathe, but I don't know how deep to make the platform. I don't want to step back and fall - I seem to fall a lot. What is a good depth (distance away from the table) for the platform?? It will go under the table a bit so I don't have to hang my toes over the edge. Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

5" above your elbows sounds like it would be too high alright and probably tiring. I'm a real duffer on a lathe but I would say slightly wider than your feet are about shoulder width on you. You need to be stable holding the tool on the tool rest and that would be the most comfortable and stable. 

It should be enough wider that you won't risk dropping a heel over the edge when you move around but not much wider so that when you spin around to get off you don't have to reach to clear.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

I can relate to the back pain. In my case, at 6'4" I need to elevate the lathe. I can't offer any sage advice about the depth of your platform. But some advice I received from a master turner may be of use to you. To reduce fatigue and back pain, make yourself a small movable foot stool, maybe 3" or 4" high so that you can work with one foot resting on it. After turning for a period of time, switch to the other foot. I've found this allows me to turn for hours without back pain.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I would make the platform sturdy, and as far out from the left side to beyond the right side (cutouts for the stand's legs. Sometimes I end up taking the tail stock off for bowl cutting from that end and would need to have a solid even place to put my feet. I would go at least 18" past right side legs for that reason.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

alaskagypsy said:


> So I am thinking about making a 4"-5" platform to stand on. I have a bad back, neck and shoulder so I need to adjust the platform for what feels like the best fit. I only need the platform a bit wider on each side for safe operation of the lathe, but I don't know how deep to make the platform. I don't want to step back and fall - I seem to fall a lot. What is a good depth (distance away from the table) for the platform?? It will go under the table a bit so I don't have to hang my toes over the edge. Thanks.


how about an adaptation of this w/ internal storage???

use the lathe and have someone put chalk marks the floor as you work to the outside of where your feet are...
after some trial you have your size you need..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I would suggest that you first lay out a shape and size with tape on the floor then fiddle around with postures at the lathe while watching whether you can comfortably stay within the taped area. If not, expand it. That will give you a working size. 

If you have to fold it up or roll it out of the way, I'd use a truss with 1x4 pine and put a 1/4 or 1/2 ply top on it and a comfort pad on top of that. Cut a couple of hand grips in the 1x4 so you can grab it easily. This is like the construction used in theater platforms, very light and very strong. 

If you are worried about falling off the back, consider adding some thick wood on the two back corners and drilling holes into which you can insert a removable railing, high enough so you don't fall, but still light weight so you can store it out of the way. If your platform is 3 feet wide and the back railing is slightly shorter than that, you might be able to find a way to store the railing inside the platform somehow, which will save some space. You'll be at the lathe for a considerable amount of time when you use it, so putting it up and taking the platform down won't be much of a hassel.

If the railing is stored inside the platform, it may all fit underneath your bench. I bet you'll need about 5 feet in length to make this work. Trusses should cross about every 18 inches or so to support the top. Theatrical platforms like this have a little bounce to them, but I'd definitely put an easily cleaned pad on top to be nice to your joints.

If you use the truss construction (1 x 4 in very dry pine with a light ply top, it will probably weigh less than 15 lbs, add the railing and maybe you add another 2 lbs. I'd also make the railing tall enough to hit you at hip level so it doesn't become a tripping hazard. 

This is rather detailed, but the family joke is that I pre-plan EVERYTHING, including looking at several alternatives, just in case.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I helped my buddy build one and it has worked well with him. We used 2 x 4's on edge to make the frame and 3/4" ply on the top with a couple of cross braces for stability. If I remember correctly is it was I think 5' long by 3' wide. He was the same and wanted it wide enough not to take a step back and not fall.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I first built a 2x4 frame topped with 3/4" plywood. I was about 5'x6'. Worked great but was too big. Now have a stack of 2'x4' connectable foam mats (back pain!). Works great, but I do have too stay mindful of where I am. Worth it to gain the space.

Roy


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Roy Drake said:


> I first built a 2x4 frame topped with 3/4" plywood. I was about 5'x6'. Worked great but was too big. Now have a stack of 2'x4' connectible foam mats (back pain!). Works great, but I do have too stay mindful of where I am. Worth it to gain the space.
> 
> Roy


you could rip a couple of mats into 1x2 and make the platform 3x4...


----------



## SDave (Feb 22, 2015)

You want to make sure you make it long enough, Posture your self for different positions that will come up, with your tool rest at different positions that will come up (parallel to the bed, at 45* to the bed, left and right, at 90* to the bed. Do this while holding the longest tool you will be using. Being left handed, I find myself almost in front of the headstock to work near the chuck, to all the way to the end of my lathe (3520) to do inside finish work on a bowl. You want to be mindful of the distance from the lathe you may be standing for the different positions. A small shelf attached to the front of the bench might work out better to get the tool at the right height and be able to keep your feet on the floor. Just make it as solid as possible.
Dave


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe a couple of thicknesses of 2" rigid Styrofoam insulation, with 3/8" plywood* on top, and on the edges. Light enough to just pick up and stack vertically when you're not using it(?)...
Glue the components with PL300 or equivalent
LePage / LePage® Construction Adhesives / PL® 300 Foamboard Adhesive
(*Maybe 1/4" would work just fine)


----------

